# I finally found the answer!



## jordan_lj (Aug 25, 2003)

I have been suffering with IBS for most of my life now. I am 28, female and only in the past few years was I informed enough about this horrid malfunction of digestion, that I was able to self diagnose. After I had my first child by C-section it was appearent to me that something was wrong when EVERYTHING gave me gas, cramping, diarhea and bloat! It took about two years but by limiting dairy almost completely ( I was always lactose Intolerant) I got a handle on the disorder. After becoming pregnant with my second child I became extremely ill and large again, gaining a total of 60lbs. I vomited the entire time and up to ten bowel movements was not uncommon. Since this experience my digestive system has progressively gotten worse. I have pushed doctors and OB-gyns to do something --anything. I have had a barium enema, abdominal exrays, blood and unine tests, several drugs just to function... and nothing is wrong with me!I finally had to cut my diet sevearly, no fruit, veggie, wheat, dairy, fiber, corn,lactose,aspartame, soda. Basically anything that required digestion. Lets see... that left bread and water and beef. MMM healthY







After a ton of research on my own I found the answer, finally. The whole time I suffered I was missing Enzymes!How stupid is that! When I hit puberty my pancreas,which is the producer of enzymes, stopped producing the lactase enzyme. I know this from experience. After I had my kids my pancreas further failed as it began to decrease production of lots of digestive enzymes. Some people experience a failing of pancreas by getting diabetes.This is when it stops producing insulin. It is my guess that we, IBS sufferers, are experiencing pancreatic system failure!So, I stated to take a digestive enzyme formula called DigestMore.Its about 20$ a bottle at my local health food store. I feel like a new person now. I actually ate grapes today w/out getting diarhea. No cramping at work or in the car!My body now has the tool to digest real food. Its a miracle you guys should try this, seriously!


----------

